# homemade theory question



## commandlinekid (Aug 17, 2016)

I have been trying to use the patterns (thank you) to cut out a slingshot from wood. But I want to make a slingshot from splitting a log.

I have two questions in this regard:

1.) Will the accuracy be affected if the end result isn't perfectly symmetrical in thickness from one side of the slingshot to the other?

2.) Will the accuracy be affected if where I "cut in" so the bands can be tied-on isn't exactly equal on both sides?

*Meaning... can a "roughly made" slingshot be AS accurate as a molded slingshot of perfect proportions?*

I guess that is the main question. Thanks.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!!

1) How do you plan on cutting your "board" from the larger fork? I use a Japanese Pull Saw and it cuts straight and true. They cost less than $20 and are well worth the small investment. A regular wood saw is much tougher trying to get a straight cut. Or ask a friend who may own a band saw to cut it for you.

Even if it's not symmetrical, it really shouldn't matter much.

2) I wouldn't be too concerned about cutting in Band Grooves, they really aren't that necessary. If you feel you need to, mark where you want them with a pencil, score them with a hand saw and then use a small round file. Also, they really only need to be on the one side.

Show us what you come up with and good luck.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

If the differences are not too great your eye and brain will compensate.


----------



## commandlinekid (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks. I'll give it a shot. I have a band saw. I'm not using a fork; I got one of the Bill Hays patterns then glued it on to a log I battened.

Yes I could use a board I bought from the hardware store but I'm fascinated with trying to make it from a tree. I don't have a planer, and I don't want to spend days on it, so that's why I wondered if accuracy would be affected if it's not "perfectly symmetrical."


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

The "not perfectly symmetrical" sling will be as accurate as you are.

None of my wood slingshots or naturals are perfect and the only factor limiting their accuracy is the person pulling the bands.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Asymmetry looks good and slingshots are adjusted and aimed for shooting/accuracy by the shooter. I have had to learn each flip I shoot like each personality I meet.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There was an Aisian member a while back who displayed a completely and intensionally asymmetric frame. It was a work of art.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The key issue in my opinion is whether the asymmetric shape nevertheless allows for the same tensile strength in each fork, as a proportionally higher draw weight on a thinner fork limb could spell trouble. It all really depends on the intended maximum draw weight for a particular slingshot design.

Thus, what is reduced in terms of width for aesthetic purposes as viewed from the front should ideally be compensated in terms of thickness when viewing the slingshot from the side to ensure a good safety margin. It also very much depends on the materials used, but wood will need close attention here given the risks.

Ultimately, it is a case of testing the raw slingshot design under extreme conditions e.g. in a vice and pulling some strong rope.attached to the forks with significant force, particularly when wood of any kind is involved. Birch plywood is less of an issue, but minimums do apply here too.

Reading up online about the behavior under stress of potential slingshot making materials is also helpful.

In terms of accuracy, the shooter will usually instinctively compensate for unusual ergonomics or slight weight differences after the initial learning curve.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Is say as long as it’s strong enough it doesn’t matter what it looks like.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

There are many factors that can effect a slingshot but if you are consistently holding the slingshot the same way the projectile in theory will go in the same path every time . Then it is a matter of how steady you can hold that slingshot as you shoot it when you do everything else the same way the number 1 thing that is going to effect your accuracy is how steady you can hold the slingshot as you shoot any shaking will dramatically effect accuracy. So the frame its self shouldn't make a difference as long as you can get a good solid hold on it . If you go look on YouTube the really good shooters can shoot anything good. Why because they do everything the same way and don't shake much steady hands just like with firearms if you can't hold still you will never be accurate with them .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You can make 2 wood slingshots exactly the same, out of the same board, mount the same band assembly on one and then the other and chances are very good that they will not shoot the same! Of course when they are real, real close it is hard to tell if they are shooting the same or not! I would not worry about it, but they do need to have all the rough edges sanded off. The main thing with with being acculturate is to shoot the same slingshot all the time and then it becomes a extension of you!


----------

